# Eure besten Spinner auf hecht und barsch



## mepps spinner (29. Januar 2003)

Was sind eure lieblingsspinner auf hecht und barsch?
Welche und wie gross?
Bei mir:hecht mepps aglia long grösse 5,barsch:mepps aglia long grösse 3.
Bitte schreibt!!! :m


----------



## Albatros (29. Januar 2003)

Hi#h

zunächst erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Board#6 :m
Hoffe, daß Du viel Spass hier hast 

Also meine Lieblingspinner sind der silberne Ondex mit den schwarzen Streifen und den roten Federbüschel :q  in Gr.5 auf Hecht und in Größe 3 auf Barsch. In unseren trüben moorigen Gewässern echt der beste Spinner...


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2003)

Hallo MeppsSpi... 

auch von mir herzlich willkommen an Board!!!

Zu meinen Lieblingsspinndern gehören alle Veltics (vor allem wegen des einfachen Hakenwechsels und prima Laufeigenschaften), normale Mepps, Blue Fox und fürs Flachwasser wie bei Albi die Ondex. Grössen? Tscha... Größe 00 - 6 ist alles fängig...

00 -> Hecht von 63 cm (is durchn Kescher geflutscht )
6er BlueFox -> Barsch 20 cm (schmeckte hervoragend )


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Januar 2003)

Wilkommen an Board !



> Bei mir:hecht mepps aglia long grösse 5



bei mir genau so sind suuper die Teile.. nur ein bisschen teuer  :c


----------



## angeltreff (30. Januar 2003)

Willkommen im Board.

Bei mir in der Kiste habe ich einen Doppelspinner (Marke ?), dem ich so manchem Hecht verdanke (u.a. der 20 cm Riese beim AB-Treffen am Edersee  :g  ). Auf jeden Fall ist das meim &quot;Liebling&quot;.


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Januar 2003)

Herzlich willkommen an Board, #h 

mein absoluter Barschspinner ist ein Mepps 3 in schwarz und gelben Punkten. Auf Hecht nehme ich, wenn Spinner (Gummifisch!) messingfarbene Celtic´s und Rodex´s.


----------



## schroe (30. Januar 2003)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen  ,

für Hecht und Barsch die Mepps 3-5, die Rublex Veltics, ebenfalls von 3-5. Der ABU Droppen  (Barsch) und in den Kiesteichen hat sich der Aglia Long in den Größen 4-5 auf Zander besonders hervorgetan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2003)

Spinner funktionieren grundsätzlich alle, sofern das Blatt rotiert.
Und das kann man selbst beeinflußen.
Beim Mepps ist durch den gestanzten Rand gewährleistet, daß Wasser unter Blatt kommt und so dasselbe leicht rotieren kann. 
Hat man irgendwwelche Spinner, die nicht laufen, aber ansonsten (Haken, Draht etc.) ok sind, kann man diese leicht zum &quot;laufen bringen, indem man mit einer kleinen Zange das Ende vom Spinner, wo`s am Rotor in der Achse eingehängt ist, leicht hochbiegt. So kann Wasser unters Blatt kommen und auch der billigste &quot;NoName&quot;  - Spinner rotiert einwandfrei.
Leider haben nur wenige Spinner die Möglichkeit, daß man Haken auswechseln kann. 
Daher kneife ich meist die Drillinge ab, setze einen Sprengring ein und kann so Haken nach Bedarf verwenden.
Gerade auf Hecht hat es sich bewährt, daß man Einzelhaken nimmt (3/0er oder 4/0er) bei 5er Spinnern. 
Getunt wie oben beschrieben und dann zusätzlich mit einem Twister garniert sind die klasse auf Hecht und Zander. 
Mit abgekniffenem Haken und Sprengringen (wie oben beschrieben) oder Wirbeln kann man auch leicht zwei oder sogar drei Spinner &quot;hintereinander&quot; schalten. Funktioniert auch klasse, hier muß man aber die Hakengröße bei Einzelhaken nochetwas deftiger wählen, alternativ zum Twister können hier auch kleine(ere) SShads zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## til (30. Januar 2003)

Auf Hecht nehm ich am liebsten:
Mepps: Lusox, Lusox Doppel, Aglia, Aglia long
ausser dem Aglia long (ab Grösse 3) alle in der grössten Grösse.
Dann wär da noch der DAM-Effzett in Grösse 5. die Farbe ist eigentlich egal, ich hab immer gerne was gelbes dabei und was mit viel Schwarz.
Fast immer getunt wie von Thomas beschrieben: Einzelhaken und Twister.


----------



## Scatman (30. Januar 2003)

Bei mir gilt: je grösser, je besser! Neme daher gerne den Mepps 7er Fire Tiger oder Ma-So-Ca 50 gramm in Schwarz für die Dämmerung. Ist bei uns an der Lippe prima, da man weit werfen muss.


----------



## masch1 (30. Januar 2003)

Spinner Marke Eigenbau
Größe für Hecht vergleichbar mit Meps 5
Farbe Schwarz mit Gelben Punkten :m


----------



## mepps spinner (30. Januar 2003)

Und wie siehts bei euch mit Zandern aus? :g


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Januar 2003)

hmmm Zander: eigentlich nehm ich immer Fischfetzten aber wenn mal Spinnfischen dann Gummifische...


----------



## mepps spinner (30. Januar 2003)

Also die frage is eigentlich auf  #h  :m spinner gestellt,denn fast jeder angelt heut zu tage nur noch mit gummi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2003)

Bleikopfbeschwerte Spinner mit Einzelhaken und Twister dran, leicht stromauf einwerfen, absinken lassen, Rutenspitze hoch und nur so schnell (bzw. langsam) kurbeln, daß sich das Spinerblatt gerade noch dreht. 
Oder voll stromauf einwerfen, auf Grund sinken lassen und mit der Strömung einholen, Geschwindigkeit wieoben.
Methode 2 funzt im Sommer sehr gut, wenn die Zander in denRinnen in der Strömung stehen.


----------



## til (31. Januar 2003)

Zander hab ich auf Aglia long 2 mit glitzerfolie und normalen Aglia 5 Messing gefangen (Einzelhaken mit roten und gelben Federn verziert) und zwar auf beide Köder je genau 2 Zander, naja immerhin


----------



## mepps spinner (2. Februar 2003)

@scatman:woher bekommst du deine ma-co-sa spinner? ;+


 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------

